# Top quality thieves



## Wolf of One (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello community.

First things first I would like to give a big shout-out to Uber with a great big f*** you tagged at the end of it. These ******bags are some of the worst people I've ever had the pleasure working for. They maintain my account for the better part of two and a half months to which I work extensively to achieve diamond only so they can turn around get my account f***** up and possibly mixed up with someone else's old account stating that because my old account which I never had got canceled due to Breaking Community rules which in turn froze the current account ie the only f****** one I've ever had which totally screws me financially because they wouldn't allow me to finish out the day yesterday and have me Frozen completely all day today and have yet to open up my account again. To make matters worse these **** tards have Frozen my ability to cash out for last week and may not release my money until October 5th which Royally screws me. Once these dumb assholes decide to release my money I will never work for these m************ ever again and I feel sorry for anyone else who does because of the shady s*** practices. Once my money is put in my account they can all go straight to hell.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

And a huge @@@@@ and ******** to you too!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

So overall I take it you are pretty pleased with Uber...


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

ummmmmmmmm............bye?🤷‍♂️


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Please stay on the line at the end of the call for a brief customer satisfaction survey.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Some of the best lessons are the hardest ones: "Don't leave your livelihood in the hands of Silicon Valley bandits."


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hate when the world is out to get me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Now that you got that out of the way, @Wolf of One, why don't you tell us how you *really* feel. :thumbup:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

New Member ✔ 
Pissed Off ✔
Achieves Level Diamond ✔
Used **** several times ✔
Screwed by Uber ✔
Will not drive for Uber ever ever ever again✔
Lists total rides ❌
Gives Rating ❌
Will be back on October 6th because Uber ✔


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Are you wearing that famous wolf-howling-at-the-moon t-shirt from Amazon as you post here? Because that would be amazing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolf of One said:


> Hello community.
> 
> First things first I would like to give a big shout-out to Uber with a great big f*** you tagged at the end of it. These @@@@@@bags are some of the worst people I've ever had the pleasure working for. They maintain my account for the better part of two and a half months to which I work extensively to achieve diamond only so they can turn around get my account f***** up and possibly mixed up with someone else's old account stating that because my old account which I never had got canceled due to Breaking Community rules which in turn froze the current account ie the only f****** one I've ever had which totally screws me financially because they wouldn't allow me to finish out the day yesterday and have me Frozen completely all day today and have yet to open up my account again. To make matters worse these @@@@ tards have Frozen my ability to cash out for last week and may not release my money until October 5th which Royally screws me. Once these dumb @@@@@@@@ decide to release my money I will never work for these m************ ever again and I feel sorry for anyone else who does because of the shady s*** practices. Once my money is put in my account they can all go straight to hell.


Another Satisfied Driver !

Welcome to U.P. NET WOLF OF ONE.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

welcome to forum. I hope you feel better after posting that. You will fit in fine here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wolf of One said:


> Hello community.
> 
> First things first I would like to give a big shout-out to Uber with a great big f*** you tagged at the end of it. These @@@@@@bags are some of the worst people I've ever had the pleasure working for. They maintain my account for the better part of two and a half months to which I work extensively to achieve diamond only so they can turn around get my account f***** up and possibly mixed up with someone else's old account stating that because my old account which I never had got canceled due to Breaking Community rules which in turn froze the current account ie the only f****** one I've ever had which totally screws me financially because they wouldn't allow me to finish out the day yesterday and have me Frozen completely all day today and have yet to open up my account again. To make matters worse these @@@@ tards have Frozen my ability to cash out for last week and may not release my money until October 5th which Royally screws me. Once these dumb @@@@@@@@ decide to release my money I will never work for these m************ ever again and I feel sorry for anyone else who does because of the shady s*** practices. Once my money is put in my account they can all go straight to hell.


So, know what you need to do now?

You need to make a plan ... to get a decent job.
OR to start your own business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Resolved! _


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Wolf of One said:


> Hello community.
> 
> First things first I would like to give a big shout-out to Uber with a great big f*** you tagged at the end of it. These @@@@@@bags are some of the worst people I've ever had the pleasure working for. They maintain my account for the better part of two and a half months to which I work extensively to achieve diamond only so they can turn around get my account f***** up and possibly mixed up with someone else's old account stating that because my old account which I never had got canceled due to Breaking Community rules which in turn froze the current account ie the only f****** one I've ever had which totally screws me financially because they wouldn't allow me to finish out the day yesterday and have me Frozen completely all day today and have yet to open up my account again. To make matters worse these @@@@ tards have Frozen my ability to cash out for last week and may not release my money until October 5th which Royally screws me. Once these dumb @@@@@@@@ decide to release my money I will never work for these m************ ever again and I feel sorry for anyone else who does because of the shady s*** practices. Once my money is put in my account they can all go straight to hell.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Wolf of One said:


> Hello community.
> 
> First things first I would like to give a big shout-out to Uber with a great big f*** you tagged at the end of it. These @@@@@@bags are some of the worst people I've ever had the pleasure working for. They maintain my account for the better part of two and a half months to which I work extensively to achieve diamond only so they can turn around get my account f***** up and possibly mixed up with someone else's old account stating that because my old account which I never had got canceled due to Breaking Community rules which in turn froze the current account ie the only f****** one I've ever had which totally screws me financially because they wouldn't allow me to finish out the day yesterday and have me Frozen completely all day today and have yet to open up my account again. To make matters worse these @@@@ tards have Frozen my ability to cash out for last week and may not release my money until October 5th which Royally screws me. Once these dumb @@@@@@@@ decide to release my money I will never work for these m************ ever again and I feel sorry for anyone else who does because of the shady s*** practices. Once my money is put in my account they can all go straight to hell.


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

The definitive profanity test for Uberpeople: 
What exactly is censored? 
****-pronounced FuQ/ fornicate etc. Variations: mother****er ( love of mom) and the timeless ****you (fuq you). Go ****yourself (have intercourses with yourself). 

Shit- poop- defecate- sounds like shyt 
Bullshit - male cow pooping. 
Other Variations: shitbag/ shitstorm/ Shit-for-brains/ holy shit/ are you shitting me? Piece of shit. 
Crap- sounds like krap, same as shit. Often used in the form: Piece of crap. 
piss- urinate, named after what it sounds like?? Pissed

Now you know what words are usable.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AgentSmith said:


> The definitive profanity test for Uberpeople:
> What exactly is censored?
> @@@@-pronounced FuQ/ fornicate etc. Variations: [email protected]@@@er ( love of mom) and the timeless @@@@you (fuq you). Go @@@@yourself (have intercourses with yourself).
> 
> ...


Just wait until UP rolls out the new service they have been working on to combat pee-pee caa-caa words!!


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Just wait until UP rolls out the new service they have been working on to combat pee-pee caa-caa words!!
> 
> View attachment 511338


As long as they don't implement the 3 seashells I'm good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> View attachment 511325


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

_A message from the Uber driver support team

Thank you for your valuable input and the suggestions you have made. We at Uber take our partner-driver input very seriously and you are listened to carefully. Our AI has picked up some key phrases from your input that I can speak to._


Wolf of One said:


> would like to give a big shout-out to Uber


Thank you for the shout out, we love hearing from you.


Wolf of One said:


> pleasure working for.


Thanks for letting us know how much you love being our partner.


Wolf of One said:


> due to Breaking Community rules


You have self reported breaking community rules, this is serious and we must place your account on hold while we look into which rules you are reporting you violated.


Wolf of One said:


> not release my money until October 5th


In honor of your request we will hold your money until October 5th, 2021 as you requested.

-_Rohit_


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

solid rant, I give it a 4.9.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Wolf of One said:


> Hello community.
> 
> First things first I would like to give a big shout-out to Uber with a great big f*** you tagged at the end of it. These @@@@@@bags are some of the worst people I've ever had the pleasure working for. They maintain my account for the better part of two and a half months to which I work extensively to achieve diamond only so they can turn around get my account f***** up and possibly mixed up with someone else's old account stating that because my old account which I never had got canceled due to Breaking Community rules which in turn froze the current account ie the only f****** one I've ever had which totally screws me financially because they wouldn't allow me to finish out the day yesterday and have me Frozen completely all day today and have yet to open up my account again. To make matters worse these @@@@ tards have Frozen my ability to cash out for last week and may not release my money until October 5th which Royally screws me. Once these dumb @@@@@@@@ decide to release my money I will never work for these m************ ever again and I feel sorry for anyone else who does because of the shady s*** practices. Once my money is put in my account they can all go straight to hell.


First couple sentences seemed promising. But I gave up in sentence number three somewhere between words 42 and 106.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

producemanjames said:


> As long as they don't implement the 3 seashells I'm good


Shshshs... The 3 shells is a cult secret


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

producemanjames said:


> As long as they don't implement the 3 seashells I'm good


I had the good fortune of speaking of an or gy (without the space) the other day. Go ahead, log it in and see what you get. 

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AgentSmith said:


> Now you know what words are usable.


testing or avoiding the filter is a TOS violation and can lead to a public spanking. Oh, a few might enjoy that....I guess..


----------

